# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  تفضلوا بالدخوول

## ليالي

عندي فكره ان شاء الله انها تعجبكم
تخيل ان وصلك مسج وش راح يكون ردك عليه
يعني:

نزلت مني دمعه
مجبوره
سألتها :
ليش مقهوره؟
قالت:
وحشني حلو 
الصوت والصورة.



لما يوصلك هذا المسج
وش راح ترد عليه بمسج
خلونا انتابع وهكذا
كل واحد يحط مسج 
وانشوف وش راح يكون ردنا عليه.

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

يكفيني بس انت لامن قلت
وشلونك..تطيب الجروح
ويختلف لوني..ان غبت عني شعرت
بلذة طعونك.. وان شفتك قبالي
شعرت بقيمة عيوني..يمكن انا اكون ابعد الناس بعيونك..بس انت اكيد
تكون كل الناس بعيوني...!؟


تحياتي..
ضحكوه

----------


## ليالي

مشكورة واني راح ارد على مسجك


أحب
اللي
يذكرني
واسطر بالغلا حروفه
يجي
دايم
على
بالي
وعيني ودها تشوفه.

----------


## العنود

*تفداك عين تنظرك وانت موجود*

* ويفداك قلب يذكرك وانت غايب*

*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## ليالي

كان هالدنيا خدت مني 
      وجــــودك
تتعب الدنيا ولاتاخذ
      غــــــلاك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لك غلا يحفر ضلوعي بالحشا والجوف ماكن,,*
*ولك خيال ما يفارق ناظري روحه وجيه,,*
*لك براويز بجفوني والحنايا لك مساكن,,*
*لو خطاي اني عشقتك بافتخر بأكبر خطية,,*
*كل ما حاولت ابنسى كل شي فيك لكن,,*
*كل ما قررت ابنسى صورتك تطري عليه,,*



*مشاركه حلوووه منك خيووه .. ليالي ..*

*ألف شكر لك على الفكره الحلوه واتمنى يكون فيها تفاعل ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يارب ..*

*لا تحرمينا من جديدك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## بيسان



----------


## دمعه حزن

*طال انتظاري والوله يحرق الجوف
والصبر مايطفي من البعد ناري
اكتم شعور الشوق واصارع الخوف
وفي داخلي نهر من الحب جاري
اضحك ولحن الحزن بالصدر معزوف
ودمعي حبسته لايبين انهياري*

----------


## ليالي

انا شاريك يالغالي
ولاتظن منت في بالي
غلاك في قلبي باقي
حتى لو قل مرسالي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أحيان أقصر بالمراسيل وياك

ماهو جفا وأنت محط اهتمامى
غالى مقامك يالحبيب وتفداك

روحى وقلبى ولك كبير المقامى
رمز الوفا أنت وكل الحلا في مزاياك

العذر منـــك ولك كثير
الـــســــلامــــي!
*

----------


## بيسان



----------


## دمعه حزن

*لو تمطر* *الدنيا نسيان*
*صدقني ما انساكـ ...*
*و كل قطره من مطرها ..*
*تجبرني على*



*ذكــــــــراكـــ*

----------


## ليالي

لو علاقة الناس تنتهي
والنجوم من السما تختفي
يبقى غلاك شمعة ماتنطفي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما ينسيني غلاك إلا غلاك ،،

وما تعوضني عيون إلا عيونك ،،

صورتك داخل عيوني من حلاك ،،

كل ما فتحت عيني يلمحونك ،،*

----------


## ليالي

عمر الغلا ماينتهي بين الاحباب
بالذات لصار الغلا فوق حده
وأنت سكنت بداخل رموش الاهداب
عيني فراش ورموش عيني مخده
مهما حصل من بعد وقصور وغياب
عمري أبد مانسى حبيب اوده

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لاغابت الشمس,,
جيتك شايل الثنتين
روحي مع الشوق,,
والأحلام تدعمها

**تبعد

تجافي

تعاند
منزلك بالعين
انا كذااعطيك حبّي
وانت تفهمها*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

أنت تسكن بالعيون لاتغيرك الظنون
صاحبك بالحب وافي وإننت له
صدر حنون أنتظر لحظة لقاك ليتني
دايم معاك يابعد كل القوافي
(كيف أبين لك غلاك)
لو تفرقنا الظروف
أو تعاندنا الحروف أنت تدري عن
غلاتك...

----------


## ليالي

يهون طول البعد مادمت سالم
مهما بعدنا ندا صوتك يرجعنا
تسرح طيوفك في عالمي الحالم
وتصحى الحقايق في غيابك تلوعنا
ولازلت أغلى الناس والله العالم
ولازلت ادعي عسى ربي يجمعنا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابتعـادي عنك ما ضـنّـي هروب
كيف ابهرب عن هواك بلا سبب

لا تباعـدنا تقربنا الـقـلوب
عمر احساس المشاعر ما كذب

في هـوانا تجـتمـع كل الدروب
نلتقـي ما نحـس بالرحلة تـعب*

----------


## القلب المرح

*كم رجيتك لا تطول في غيابك
يوم شوقي يالغلا ماله حدود
يوم قلبي ماشكا لحظة عذابك
كيف صرت اليوم تنكر بالجحود
تعبت من حبك ومتحمل عتابك
ليه ترخص من بحبه لك يجود
احمل احساسي وواقف عند بابكمادريت انك على نية صدود
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إن غبت عني 
شعرت بلذة طعونك

وان شفت زولك*
*شعرت بقيمة عيوني*

----------


## القلب المرح

*والله لو تبعد فلاهمني رضاك ..
واسمع كلامي زين دام انت هادي ..
ماكنت شي وشلون ازعل لفرقاك ..
عادي وجودك كان .. وان رحت عادي ..
جايز اكون اول تعاطفت وياك ..
لكن فبالي كان تركك وكادي ..
لاتنفعل لاتثور لاتبرر خطاك ..
ماينفع الغرقان مــد الايادي..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وضحلي ليه بالخيانة تجرحني
وأنا كلي لك من يوم ما عرفتني
اليوم حلا بعينك غيري
بعد ما مصيت روحي و دمي*

----------


## ليالي

أنت صديق الروح لا يمكن أنساك
ولو  نسيتك فاعتبرها مصيبــــه
انسى حياتي كلها وأنت منســااك
لاتحسب ابن الاصل ينسى حبيبه
المــال يرخص عندنا وأنت مغلاك
من يهجر الأحبــاب ربـك حسيبه

----------


## دمعه حزن

أشـيـا كـثـيـره مـا تـخـلـيـنـا نـنـسـاك

نـعـيـشـهـا ونـطـرد بـقـايـا سـرابـك

لـك ذكـريـات بـاقـيـه لـو فـقـدنـاك

صـوتـك وضـحـكـاتـك وكـلـمـة هـلابـك

حـتـى الـمـكـان الـلـي شـهـد يـوم لـقـيـاك

الـحـيـن يـبـكـي مـن سـبـايـب غـيـابـك

----------


## القلب المرح

*قل للكآبه تنجلي*
*فاليوم ولادة علي*
*واذا همتك حاجه اصرخ ونادي ياعلي*
*(بأحر التهاني الحيدرية*
* وباقات الزهور الولائيه نبارك لكم بذكرى*
*ميلاد سيد المسلمين وامام المتقين*
*وقائد الغر المحجلين ويعسوب*
*الدين علي ابن ابي طالب عليه*
*السلام)*

----------


## دمعه حزن

صلاة الله على الهادي ختام الأنبياء طه ..

وعلى اللي ولادته فى البيت رب العرش خلاها ..

رشةعطر حيدريه .. لكل عائله شيعيه ..

بولادة أمير المؤمنين علي (ع) ..

----------


## محبة الحسين

مشكوووووووووووووورين المسجات مرة حلووووووووووووة

----------


## أمل الظهور

طيب لو انرسلت لك هذه الرساله :


قلبك موضوع تحت المراقبه :


لو رن جوالك وطلع أسمي على الشاشه وش تقول أختر أحد هذه الأجوبه :

1_أحبه  :in_love:  

2-وجع  :evil:  

3-خير؟ :huh:  

4-أوفف :weird:  

5-مرحبا بالغالي  :cheesy:  

6-ياربي ويش يبغى اللحين  :wacko:   :angry:  

7-يابعد هلي  :cool:  

8-فديت الرقم وراعيه  :rolleyes:  

9-أوهووه :amazed:  

10-هلا بنور عيوني !! :clap:  

ها .. ويش ترد؟؟

----------


## ليالي

ههههههههه مشكورة

هلا بنور عيني 
اللي حيل احبه 
فديت هذا الرقم ووالغالي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*فديتك" كلمة تعني فداك القلب والوجدان 
معانيها غلا واشواق تموت بطيبها احزاني 
فديتك"في زمان شح فيه الصاحب الإنسان 
فديتك"دمعة عذبة تطفي نار حرماني 
فديتك"يابعد عمري ترجح كفة الميزان 
غلاك بقلبي لو تدري تمكن وسط وجداني*

----------


## ليالي

رجعت أشتاق في غيابك

وصرت أوله على صوتك

أذوب بهمسك الدافي 

أموت بقلبك الحساس

أنا ياحبي بدونك
(!!!أعيش!!!)

لكن بدون احساس

تراني يابعد عمري

   ...أبيك ولا أبي...

هالنااااااااااااااااااس

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عندما أجلس فوق التراب
واكتب اسمك بلا شعور فوق الرمل..
واحفر بأناملي نفقا..
واحلم لو ينتهي هذا النفق إليك..
عندها .. اتذكرك..
فيأخذني الحنين إليك ...*

----------


## ليالي

رسـايلك ترد الروح

وتجبر خاطري المجروح

عساني ما أنحرم منك

ولامني تجيك جـروح

----------


## دمعه حزن

*في بعدكمـ
صارت جروح قلبي قصايد

واصدق المشاعر تنكتب
بدم الفؤاد

سطرتها بدموع عيني شهايد
واهديتها للي لهم دوم اشتاق

والوقت خلى احباب عمري بعايد
عسى الله يحفظ كل من عن العين

غاب*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مرت بي الذكرى وأنا خاطري شين ,,,,

ذكرى زمان فات عنا وولى ,,,

هلت على خدي دموع ,,,,


من العين ,,,,,,,,


كني غريب عن دياره مجلى ,,,,,


ناديت بأعلى الصوت ,,,,,,,,


وين المحبين ,,,,,,,


اللي بعشرتهم قلبي تسلى .....


وأخص الناس على القلب غالييين ,,,,,,,,,


قلبي لدقتهم رحب وهلى

----------


## دمعه حزن

*... المشاعر في غيابك ...
...ذاب فيها كل صوت ...
... عذبت فيني السكوت ...
... وصرت خايف لاتجيني .. لحظه ...
...ويذبل فيها قلبي ...
... وكل اوراقي تموت ...*

----------


## ليالي

مثلك كنز ما ينباع

وأنت بشر نـادر

ذوق وحلو الأطباع

ودوم بالبـال والخاطر.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*برسالتك طـابت جروح معاطيب
ساعة قريت النص قمت متشافــــــــــــي
يا مرحبا واهلين مليون ترحيب
يلي لك بوسط الحشا قدر كافـــــــــــــي*

----------


## ليالي

جاني كلامك واعجبتني معانيك

أنشدها قلبي من الوجد مواال

سبحان ربي حط نبع الوفا فيك

أرويتني منه على شكل مرسال

أتصفح سطورك وأحاول اجاريك

والله يقدرني على رد الأفعــال

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قال مجروح ..... جاوبته نعم 
قال ما شوف بك ..اثار ..دم 
قلت وان كان في ذاتي النزيف 
قال مابه نزيف... من عدم 
قلت وان خان بي اغلا حبيب 
قال وهم...بنيـــــته وانهدم 
قلت ما عذبك يوم الفراق 
قال درب وتمشيه القدم*

----------


## ليالي

الخـوف .. من غيبتك

والسعد .. في لقـيـاك

والصعب.. لو نفترق

والمستحيل..أنسـاك

هذا عهدي وناقض العهد خوان
منســاك لو تنسا اسمي وتقول:
(يـافلان)

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مهما ابعدتني عن مواصلك دنياي
تبقى عديل الروح مهما جفيته
لالا تقول اني على الود نساي
انت القريب اللي بروحي فديته
اعلمك ياصاحبي لييييه انا جاي؟
حسيت قلبك يحتريني و"جيتـه"*

----------


## ليالي

أنت
بعيد
وأنا
بعيد
بس
تدري
وش
الجديد
معزتك
بقلبي
دايم
تزيد..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اعتبر نفسي غريب ... جاي او عابر سبيل ..

وزادي في الدنيا حصادي ... كم بجني في الاخير

ماني للابد ... لأنهـ لابد الرحيل ..

جاي انا للدنيا ضيف ... وراحل مهما يصير ...*

----------


## ليالي

تعلمت ما أشكي وألوم

لأن عمر الحزن ما يدوم

والعمر نعيشه مرة

لا نعيشه بالحزن واللوم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ودنا بالطيب بس الزمن جحاد طيب
كل ماتخلص مع الناس كنك تغشها!!
يدك لامدت وفاء لاتحرى وش تجيب
كان جاتك سالمه حب يدك وخشها!!*

----------


## ليالي

يـاليتني طير

لأطير حواليك

وين مـاتروح

عيونـي عليك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أبـــي الأيـــام "ترجعـــني" 
وأبـــي وياك تــ ج ــمعــني ..
أبــي *عيــني* تــجي بـ ع ـــينـك ..
وأقـــول : " الوقــت ع ــاندنــي "
أبــي أشكــي لـ قلبــك !
وأبــــوح ..بـ "هــم خانقــني" 
هــم "فرقــاك" عــن ع ــيني :/
ياللـــي بجــد "واحشــني" !!*

----------


## ليالي

المسج قمة في الروعة..
شكراً دموعة ..

لو أنت تجـارة

كان العـالم خسران

تدري ليش؟

لأن من يشتريك 

مايرضى يبيعك

((إهداء إلى دموعة ))

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً ليالي*

*الأروع هو تواصلك خيووه*

*ويسلموووووا خيووه عالاهداء ..*



*مهما الزمن يخفيك ياراعي الطيب* 

*يبقى شذى طيبك على النفس طايب*

*وفي كل يوم تشرق الشمس وتغيب*

*تبقي رفيق الروح وان كنت غايب*

----------


## ليالي

أهديك سمبوستين

شيل أول حرفين

وأعطيهم لعدوك

والبـاقي..

وزعهم على خدودك

----------


## ليالي

قل الرسايل ترى مايعني الهجران

وان طالت الغيبة ترى اللقا واصل

وطول المسافة ترى مايحرم الوجدان

من وصل محبوبة "ومايشغلة شاغل"

ان كنت انا مقصر ترى أعترف غلطان

أنــا بشـــر مــافي البشـر كـــامل

----------


## أمل الظهور

الغالي اللي له في ضميري محبة 

أرسله الأشواق جملة وتفريق 

الله ينور حياته ودربه 

ويسقيه من حلو العسل صافي الريق 

تشتاق له عيني وقلبي يحبه 

وله منزلة من دون كل المخاليق

----------


## ليالي

*هلا باللي إذا أرسل
تذوب الروح بحروفه
تذرف دمعتي ف عيني
أرى خطه ولا اشوفه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياحلو صوته لاحكا ياحلو سنه لاضحــــــــــك
وياحلو حسه لاسكت وياحلو مجرى مدمعه

ويازين نظرات العيون وياحلاته لرتبــــــك
واثق بنفسه لامشا بس الظلال يفزعــه

بينه وبين اجمل ورود الكون عامل مشترك
لاجا يجمع له ورود الورد قام وجمعــــــــــه*

----------


## ليالي

أخفيك ((بالقلب))

وأنت بالعين بادي

اللي يناظر عيوني

يلقى محبتك فيها

----------


## دمعه حزن

*في وجودك ذاب همي وانجلا
وفي غيابك قلبي المغرم تعب

لك غرام ٍفي سما القلب اعتلا
من محبٍ طول عمره ماكـــذب*

----------


## bahaafk

معزتك ما هي رسالة بجوال 
معزتك ما هي كلمة وتنقال 
معزتك قوة ما بتهزها جبال 

مع تحيات القلب الطيب

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً بك .. bahaafk ..*
*أخوي يمنع وضع الايميل فى المنتدى << اتمنى منك احترام القوانين ..*



*ودي احطك بين قلبي وعيني 
واخلد اسمك وانقشه بين ضلوعي
وودي يساري تتحد مع يميـــــــني
شعار عزة نفس لا للخضوعـــــــي
وودي العمر باقي العمر في يديـــني
سنين عمري لك سراج وشموعــــي*

----------


## ليالي

لا تظن في شي ينسّيني غلاك .. 
و تطول أيامي حبّي لك يزيد .. 
و لا تظن البعد ياخذ من غلاك .. 
و لا تظن راح أعز غيرك و أدوّر من جديد .. 
ما اتغير دام لي قلبٍ معاك .. 
مخلص بـ حبّك و غيرك ما أريد .. 
أذكرك دايم و لا أقدر أنساك .. 
أسعد بـ قربك و لو انّك بعيد ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اشتاقــــــك ..** 
أحتــــــاجك ..,
كـ الهـواء لــ** رئتــي ..
كـ** النــور يعانقـ عيني ..,
كـ* *قطرات الندى تعانق الياسمين .,
كـ الاحرفـ تعانق القلــم ..*

----------


## ليالي

عمر
الغياب
مايغير
اللي
في
القلوب
دام
القلوب
اللي
نبيها
تبينا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انت اروع من تواصيفي جميع 
** لو سما حرفي لوصفك ما وصل 

شوق شوقي لشوفتك والله فضيع
شـوق يذبحني ويحيــيني قتل 
**
*

----------


## ليالي

للحب معنى

وللمعنى تفسير

وللتفسير رواية

وللحكاية قصة

وللقصة مكان

وللمكان عنوان

وللعنوان مالك

وللمالك اسم

وللاسم صاحب

وللصاحب قلب

وللقلب حبيب

والحبيب "واحد"

والواحد هو

أنـــــــــــــت . . .

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

راااااااااااااائع ثاااااااااااانكس

----------


## دمعه حزن

*المشاكسه ..*
*الرائع هو حضورك الكريم .. << يا ليت تواصلي معانا ..*

*نواصل ..*

*أسأل خفوقي كيف وشلون بك ذاب
مريـض في حبــك ومحتاج طبـك*

*وأسأل عروقي عن خيالك إذا غاب
وشلون أطفي فيك صدري وأشبك

إي والذي يغــفــر لعبده إذا تـاب
إني أحبــك حي ومــيّــت بحبك*

----------


## ليالي

هناك أحبه
 يستوطنون جنبات أرواحنا
يملؤون دنيانا
 بحوراً وفرحاً
 ويمطرون على قلوبنا السعادة
 وان فرقتنا عنهم الدروب
 فإنهم سيظلون هنا 
في بقعة من الروح لايطؤها النسيان ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنا الصديـق اللي على دربك
" اعــتــــاد "
ولايردنـي عنـك
( إلا وفـاتـي )
عمر الصديـق اللي مثلـك
ماراح " ينعــــاد "
وش حيلتـي لاغبـت عـن
عينـي ( وذاتـي )
لاتقول تايـهـ وأنا | لــك |
عضــد " وسنــــاد "
وشلون أتجاهـل صداقـهـ
نـوّرت لي ~ حيـاتـي ~*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*صديقتي كل السهام الي طعنتني باليه*


*إلا اسهامك ناظريها نار في صدري تقيد*


*صديقتي رغم الالم تبقي الصداقه (غاليه)*


*ومن يمسح ادموعي انا.. ماتدمع اعيونه اكيد*

*روح الصداقه معطره باحلا المعاني الساميه*


*وماحس بك غير الصديق لو كان ابعد من بعيد*


*يوم اشتكيتي دنيتك شفتي اعروقي داميه*


*ويوم بكيتي دمعتك كم ذاب في صدري جليد


*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إن كنت مقصر بحق الأحباب..
آسف ترى ظروف الوقت علة
منتو بالقلب بس...إلا من النبض قراب
ياللي غلاكم محد وصل له
يوم أشوفكم كل جرح بي طاب..
لو بيدي أشيل ماي عيني و أحطكم محله!!
*

----------


## اسير الهوى

"ابعتــــذر"
بإسم الشعر والقوافي.
إن كان في حقك عن 
الوصل قصرت.
لوهي بكيفي
وبربي المعافي.
لنقل لك الفرحة
هوى وين مارحت.
لكن وعد مني
وانا انسان واااافي.
تبقى
"اعز انســان"
 إن جيت وإن رحت.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الحب** معنى للوفا بين قلبين 
ياعاذلين القلب لاتعذلوني** 
لاصار من تهواه يسوى ملايين 
ودك تحطه فوق كل الظنوني** 
حتى لو انه بعيد عن العين** 
البعد بعد القلب لاتشغلوني 
أنا كذا طبعي كذا 
لاتقولون** ..حتى مع الغالين 
طبعي جنوني !!*

----------


## ليالي

من غلاتك
ماني لاقي لك كلام
لي فؤاد
لو تمنى منيته تبقى سعيد

بعض الأشياء
يوم تقدم مانوليها اهتمام
إلا ((حبك))
مهما يقدم يبقى في عيني جديد

يعلم الله
فوق حبك كيف لك عندي إحترام
إحترامك وأنت قربي مايقل
وانت بعيد

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مثلـك [ قليـل ونـادر ] لاعدمنـاك ..
معـذور أنا لو ما أتخيـر ~ بدالـك ~
بك فرق مثل | الشمـس | عن كل الأفلاك ..
~ يا حـظ ~ منهو لاتضــايق عنالـك ..
ماتجتمع بإنسان واحـد ( مزايـاك )
ياجامع كل | المعالي | لحــــالك*

----------


## ليالي

نحن
لانختار في العيش
من نرتاح معهم 

بل
نختار من لانستطيع
العيش بدونهم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يالغاليـه .. ياساكنـه محجـر العيـن*
*جيتك .. وفي ايدي من حروفي قصيـده*
*شفتي المريض اللي دعـا ربـه اليـن*
*هلـت دموعـه مـن دعـاه ونشيـده* 
*شفتي التعيس اللي انقتل فيـه حلميـن*
*اول لقـى و اخـر يشوفـك سعيـده* 
*شفتي الفقير .. وشفتي العوز والديـن*
*شفتي اليتيم .. وحالتـه يـوم عيـده* 
*تدريـن وش الـي سمعتيـه هاللحيـن*
*واللـي تعبـت .. اردده لـك واعيـده* 
*هذي حياتـي .. كلهـاا يـوم تقفيـن*
*كـذا انـا لا صرتـي انتـي بعـيـده*

----------


## ليالي

أخرت مراسيلي لجل تشتاق واشتاق

واتخيل بسمتك اللي لها القلب يشتاق

صحيح الوقت فرق ودرب.. كنا نمشيها

بس مايقدر يفرق قلوب الغلا انت عايش فيها

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هـو غايــــب .. وانا ما أنـــلام
وطـــاح الدمــع من عيني !


أبي صوتهـ .. (عجزت) أنـــام !

ابي صوتهـ يغطّيني !

أبيهـ يقول :
.. [ ياللهـ نام ] ..

~ عشان أنام وهو فيني ~

غديهـ يمـرّ فـ الأحلام ..
وأضمّهـ بين يدّيني !

ويحس بحرقـهـ المنظام 
(بصدري .. وبـ بشراييني )*

----------


## ليالي

صحيح إنشغلنا بالدنيا
لكن ،،
"ماتغيرنــــــا"
ندوس الوقت لو فكــر
على كيفه يمشينا ..
ونعيش
"العمـــــر"
ونقدر عيون اللي يقدرنا
ونعرف إن الزمان
مهما
   "يبعدنــــــا"
((يجيه يوم ويجمعنا))

----------


## دمعه حزن

*خذني بـ حـنـانـك .×. وطف ِ البـرد بعظامي .×. 
يمكن بـحـضنك .. أنام الليـــل .. وأحكي لك ..!

محـتـااااج .× . أســـافــر فـيــك .×. بـ أحلامي..
وأنــزل .. بصوتي .. على شــاطيء .. مواويـلك ..!

وأحـط راسـي .. على صدرك .. شوق .. و.. هيامي 
وأتــرك خـفـوق ٍ .. تـعــذب فـيك .. يـشـكي لـك.. !*

----------


## ليالي

قليل أولئك
الذين ترتاح لهم قلوبنا
وتغدو لهم أحاسيس
تترجمهــا محبتنا
قد تأخذنا الظروف أحيانا!!
فتبـعـدنــا..
إنما تبقى محبتنا
ويبقـى إخلاصنا
أحبك الله
وحبب خلقه فيك
ان شاء الله

----------


## Sweet Magic

يا .. حيـاتي ونـور قلبي وعيني
انا معكـ .. بس وبـ قربكـ ارتاح
معكـ يا حلـو ايامي .. وسنيني
وكل لحظـة بـ قربكـ عيد وافراح
ابيكـ وربي كثـر ما انتي تبيني
وان غبتي لحظة .. الشوق ذبـاح

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تبى الحقيقه تهت في بحر الأشواق
ما يستوي صيف القلوب وخريفه 

صاحت وذابت من تجافيك الأوراق
شوف المشاعر من فراقك مخيفـه*

----------


## ليالي

على بالي سبع كلمات
محتار وين أوديهـــــا
أبرسلها مع النسمـات
وأفهمك كل معـانيهــا
لاتحسبهـا ماضي وفات
وتخـلي الزمن يطويهـا
أنـا..إستحـاله..أنسـاك..
وحياتي..أنت..اللي..محليها..

----------


## Sweet Magic

فيني تَعَبْ / فيني أَلَمْ / فيني أضْدادْ
............ . تَرْسِم ملامِح بـ الشِقا مُستبِّدّهـ !!
تَرْأف بي أوقاتً .. وأوقات تِـــزدادْ
............ . لَحَدّ ما اكرهـ كل شيً أودّهـ !!
أحيان بُعدك / أشْعُر إنّه لي اعياد
............ . واحيان مِن فَقْدِك / أضُمّ المخدّهـ !!

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تسقيني "احساس "على شربة أدمنت
ولو كل حي تاب ماتبت عنّه
أشد و أنزل وفي رحابك توطنت
عمري بقربك ينحسب وسط "جنة"
ان رحت والإ جيت تبقى كما أنت 
الله فرضك وصرت بالعمر "سنة"!!*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*تعال الروح ناشدهه وسلهه*
*غيرك لاتظن احد وسلهه*
*لاجلك بالع العيطه وسلهه*

*,,,,دخيلك لاتشح وصلك عليه,,,,*

----------


## ليالي

لو يغيب الليل في كف الهجير * * * ماتغيب بوسط روحي طلتك

.إنت وحدك مالك بقلبي نظير * * * لو يغيب الكون تبقي دنيت

مدري كيف العمر من دونك يصير * * * كل يوم أسال؟وأكلم صورتك

عاشق تاهت به دروب المصير * * * بين قربك وبين نار محبتك..

----------


## Sweet Magic

غيابك ذبح فيني مفاهيم الاشواق 
واسقى عروقي للفراق وزرعني 
وانا ادري انك تملك احساس واخلاق
احساسك اللي من عروقي نزعني 
شنو فيك ما تفهمم ؟؟؟
ترا صدق (( مشتـــــــــــاق )) 
وسيف الثواني في غيابك 
(( طعنــــــــــــــــــــي ))

----------


## كميل الفضلي

تعال نام في عروقي ودمي
تلحفني دفا واتلحفك شووق
*تعال وقصر الابعاد يمي
تعال وناظر المكنون منطوق
ياصورة انبثت من كثر ضمي
حبيبك بالوله ذايب ومحروق
حبيبي ارقد بقلبي ودمي
تناديني وله والبي بشوووق
*

----------


## ليالي

قد تخلو الزجاجة من العطر ؟؟كما يخلو القلب من الحب !!!ولكن تبقى الرائحه العطره عالقه بالزجاجه ..كما تبقى الذكرى الطيبه عالقة بالقلب ..هم أولئك الذين ينقشون حبهم بطيب تعاملهم ..على جدران قلبي ويصعب علينا ان ننساهم ..وانت احدهم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مثلك قليل ونادرا 
لا عدمناك ..
معذور أنا لو ما تخير 
بدالك ...
بك فرق مثل الشمس 
عن كل الأفلاك 
ياحظ منهو لا تضايق 
عنالك ...
ما يجتمع بانسان واحد 
مزاياك ..
يا جامع كل المعالي 
لحالك ...*

----------


## ليالي

الود
ودي
اجمع
كل
الورود الحلوة..
واكتب
على
كل
ورده
"مشتاقين لطلتكم"

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*أحدٍ بعيد وله بالقلب مقدار*
*وأحدٍ قريب وبالثواني تمله!!؟*
*وأحدٍ عجيب تشتاق له دوم وتحتار*
*وأحدٍ غثيث وزود على الشين عله !!*
*وأحدٍ تشتاااق له شوووق ماصار*
*مثل قاري الرساله قلي من يمله !؟؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

* على الذكرى*

* أنا وياك* 

*و رب الكون ما أنساك* 

*أبرسلك أنا مشتاق و عيني تنتظر لقياك 
*

----------


## ليالي

صاحبي لو غبت عني انت غالي
وخاطركـ ان ضـاق روحي له وسيعه
دام بالـعـمـر انسـان يعزكـ لاتبـالي
والـزمـن لـو مـا يـطيعكـ لا تـطيـعـه
قـلـت الـروح ترخـص دون غــالـــي
وانت عندي تسوى هالعالم جميعه

----------


## نجمه سهيل

ودي أوصل لك من قلبي كلام ...

بحقيق المشاعر ألي بداخلي تنام ...

أيه أحبك و اعشقك يالحن الغرام ...

وألي يحبك أبد ما يلام ...

لأني بحبك هايم هيام ...

وفي خافقي لك نبض يناديك بالسلام ...

هادي الرسالة من كتاباتي البايخة 

بس لا تضحكون عليها ...

خخخخخ

----------


## شواطئ شوق

حبك بقلبي جرى مثل العسل 0
لاتظن أنساك هذا مستحيل 0

----------


## ليالي

نجمه سهيل

كتابتك جميلة اتمنى انك تستمري

----------


## ليالي

شـ ـكـ ـراً لمروركم ..

عمر البعد مايزرع بقلبي الياس..

ولو
طال
البعد
زااااااااااااااد
شوووووووووقي
لأعز الناس

----------


## هدوء الغرام

لا تحسب اللي ما يشوفك ينساك
روحه وقلبه وكل مافيه 
وياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااك

----------


## ليالي

مهما ظروفي عن طريقك
خذتني
تبقى معي داخل القلب
ذكراك
ومهما همومي بالحياه
اجهدتني
انسى تكدها لاتقابلت
ويـاك

----------


## ساره لولو

شكرا جزيلاا رائعة جدا

----------

